
Drone Memorial - iocose
http://iocose.org/works/drone_memorial.html
======
iocose
Drone Memorial represents the first memorial dedicated to war technologies
that failed during military operations. Drone Memorial is the symbol of a
hypothetical scenario, one where drones share their lives with humans and
participate in a world where war no longer exists. However, the absurdity of a
memorial for drones reveals the difficulty of imagining such future, and
probably its impossibility. Drone Memorial is part of In Times of Peace (2014
– ongoing), a concept project that explores the life of drones after war and
terror.

